# Work wanted grand rapids area



## DELBERT (Apr 24, 2004)

I have a 2000 Ford F 350 single cab with a 9.2 Boss v blade will work for CASH


----------



## DELBERT (Apr 24, 2004)

I will plow for $45.00 a hour cash


----------



## DELBERT (Apr 24, 2004)

any body I will travel 10 years experience


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I think you might be too high. Got some contractors that are plowing for that rate.........almost.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Plowing for cash? Really? Cuz that doesn't sound like a bad idea...


----------



## DELBERT (Apr 24, 2004)

yep its the only way to go


----------



## DELBERT (Apr 24, 2004)

Almost lol 45 an hour is cheap A


Mark Oomkes;885027 said:


> I think you might be too high. Got some contractors that are plowing for that rate.........almost.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I think MIPLOWER, or MICHPLOWER was looking for help.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for bringing back this year old useless thread! Let it die


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

JDiepstra;1079563 said:


> Thanks for bringing back this year old useless _________! Let it die


man ppl say that about you all the time!


----------



## DELBERT (Apr 24, 2004)

JDiepstra;1079563 said:


> Thanks for bringing back this year old useless thread! Let it die


Why I am still looking


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

IMAGE;1079933 said:


> man ppl say that about you all the time!


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

